
Study:Empirical treatment:Hydroxychloroquine+AZM for 636 suspected COVID19 cases - Cantbekhan
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5qm58cd4fneeci2/2020.04.15%20journal%20manuscript%20final.pdf?dl=0
======
Cantbekhan
TLDR: Not yet published, Non-Randomized with control group. 636 Symptomatic
Outpatients in Brazil, 412 treated with AZM+HCQ, 224 control group. 1.9%
needed hospitalization with HCQ+AZM group. 5.4% needed hospitalization with
control group. Trial registry NCT04348474.

